# Mystery of sound at Epidaurus amphitheatre



## j d worthington (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's one for the history buffs and anthropologists out there:

Mystery of Greek Amphitheater's Amazing Sound Finally Solved - Yahoo! News

From LiveScience, titled "Mystery of Greek Amphitheater's Amazing Sound Finally Solved", by Tom Chao, datelined Thur., Apr. 5, 2007:



> Cut the chatter! The ancient mystery surrounding the great acoustics of the theater at Epidaurus in Greece has been solved.
> 
> The theater, dating to the 4th century B.C. and arranged in 55 semi-circular rows, remains the great masterwork of Polykleitos the Younger. Audiences of up to an estimated 14,000 have long been able to hear actors and musicians--unamplified—from even the back row of the architectural masterpiece.
> 
> ...


 
This one should especially interest Chris....


----------



## manephelien (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, wow. I went to Greece once and while it wasn't this particular amphitheater, I've heard how they work for myself. The guide didn't use any amplification at all, although he did raise his voice a bit, as you would standing on a modern stage. His voice carried perfectly.


----------

